# Six weeks in, seeing some shape!.



## Englewood (Sep 21, 2010)

Only started training 6 weeks ago ive always been abit on the skinny side!. Just wanna be ripped and have some nice muscle really. My diet is in the begginers area under "Just started wanna get ripped"

This was me last year.










This is me after 6 weeks training.


----------



## Englewood (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmm no comments, am i doing well for 8 weeks training lol?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i would say so, your looking more toned.

its hard to tell in different pics and poses.

try to keep your poses all the same with the same light, then we can tell or not alot easier.


----------



## nick_2304 (Feb 5, 2011)

yeh can see change, just keep at it mate!


----------



## Englewood (Sep 21, 2010)

So i aint been on here for over 7months now just thought id pop some pics up of how ive done.

Gone from 11st to 12st 8ld now.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good improvement there mate. Good to see the weight going up but managing to stay lean.


----------



## johnyvravo (Jul 9, 2011)

Want that Body posture and abs.. Congrats Dude..


----------



## Englewood (Sep 21, 2010)

johnyvravo said:


> Want that Body posture and abs.. Congrats Dude..


Cheers pal, ive always had abs never put a belly on  , just wanted more shape.


----------

